# Simoniz original wax paste from back in the day



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive read about different waxes, but not heard anything about this, this is a pure carnabu wax. Anyone know what is actually like


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

By saying its pure carnuba wax, it doesn't mean it has a particularly high carnuba content, just that they haven't added Bee's wax etc.

On a decent prep'd surface there is no reason why it shouldn't work and look ok. Never used it though.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've used it - best thing about it is that it lasts pretty well... Its not the easiest of all waxes to use, gotta keep the layers very thin, but it should cause you no problems. Beads water nicely, will add its only little nuance to the finish as with all waxes, and lasts well - for £6, I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I used it once, and its funking hard work to get off and leaves the worlds worst holograms, and when it rains the car goes white and Blotchy.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Sounds you used too much product


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I have some, from my pre DW days and found the shine it left to be underwhelming comapred with more modern waxes.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Jochen said:


> Sounds you used too much product


I think it was more to do with the heat lol, this was a few years back so Pre DW when i still used a sponge and a rag lol


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

pre dw, i used it for 20 yrs +. still got a couple of tins. does bead well and fairly durable.does need to be applied and taken off straight away though.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rockape said:


> pre dw, i used it for 20 yrs +. still got a couple of tins. does bead well and fairly durable.does need to be applied and taken off straight away though.


Have you got any pics of the wax applied on a vehicle? 
I have some of the wax but only applied it a a wing at present :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I used it all the time around 20 years ago.

Forget applying to a whole panel or more with this. Just apply to an area 12" square then buff immediately. If you use this method it is very easy to use, lasts well and looks great.

Modern waxes are much more user friendly.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> I used it all the time around 20 years ago.
> 
> Forget applying to a whole panel or more with this. Just apply to an area 12" square then buff immediately. If you use this method it is very easy to use, lasts well and looks great.
> 
> Modern waxes are much more user friendly.


O h I never had a problem with it's application or removal, just that I would like to see it's effect on a whole vehicle (don't know when I will get chance to apply it to somebody's car or my own yet Im currently seeing how long the 3m show shine wax lasts) .
It's just one of those products I wish I had purchased a long time ago.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Avanti said:


> O h I never had a problem with it's application or removal, just that I would like to see it's effect on a whole vehicle (don't know when I will get chance to apply it to somebody's car or my own yet Im currently seeing how long the 3m show shine wax lasts) .
> It's just one of those products I wish I had purchased a long time ago.


I probably have a photo or two from back then but they will be 35mm, certainly not digital:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> I probably have a photo or two from back then but they will be 35mm, certainly not digital:lol:


heh heh , and I thought I was the only one without a scanner


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Scanner is sat collecting dust! It's been so long since I used it I would have to search for drivers etc. I didn't install it on any of our current pc's.

If I get bored......


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Scanner is sat collecting dust! It's been so long since I used it I would have to search for drivers etc. I didn't install it on any of our current pc's.
> 
> If I get bored......


In the meantime of you getting bored , what was the overall finish and durability like? IYO, I know it may not be like modern offerings , but then again nowadays mfrs like to add a little silicon here and there.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

From distant memory 3 months would seem about right for durability. At the time it was the best looking product out there (that I was aware of) so I put up with the pain of application to get the result:thumb:

Found the drivers :wall: :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> From distant memory 3 months would seem about right for durability. At the time it was the best looking product out there (that I was aware of) so I put up with the pain of application to get the result:thumb:
> 
> Found the drivers :wall: :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used it and found it a nightmare to remove


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I used it and found it a nightmare to remove


Sorry but the one line slagging off a product doesn't do it for me , I cannot see how the instructions say apply to a panel at a time, do not use in direct sunlight etc, how can it be possibly difficult to remove? 
I covered my car in RG42 and found it a pain to remove, then after reading the instructions it was so obvious that was not the way it was intended to be applied, after that it was a doddle. USER ERROR is often the main problem with waxes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah it was my user error lol


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Image captured of a 20 year old 6"x4" print. A Mazda 323 we had back then, polished and layered with Simonize hard wax.

Excuse the quality, the scanner glass is filthy on the inside and no visible way to get in to clean it:wall:

Sorry Avanti, I can't find any of the full car.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Yeah it was my user error lol


heh heh , when I ask some questions it is not to catch people out, just that over the time, I have found some products are over rated and some under rated .
I remember a thread where someone was comparing tyre gels, I could kick myself as in the past I could have had the aromorall tyre gel for the massive sum of £1, and their carnuaba paste wax. I remember someone telling me they had splashed out £200 on a wax and it didnt appear any better than their usual £30 stash, ok the finish is largely down to the pre wax prep but comparing like with like conditions is all I can do


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont have any expensive waxes iam happy with my Zaino and FK1000


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I dont have any expensive waxes iam happy with my Zaino and FK1000


From what I have found , no wax (or very few) are expensive as so little is used per application, typically 6g for a proper hard paste wax, 8-12g for soft paste waxes and 14g for liquid , gives plenty of applications per container.:thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I remember waxing a bright red XR3i in full sun in the 80's with Simoniz. That gave my teenage arms a good workout, for sure! It was satisfying, given all that effort, and the shine was good (especially after all that lovely T-Cut!!!!) If you left it on for more than 10 seconds it was really hard to get off, and that was not using very much wax at all....

How times change, much better results in half the time with a quarter of the effort.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Again and again. Old school product seem to be over looked. Yes technology as moved on and a lot more product testing for modern day waxes and sealant. All I can see to people.
Yes take advise and recommendation as you see fit. But its all down to the user and individual, if they want to take the plunge.
I never right off product at the moment I am revisiting a lot of old products, as I have moved on personally and my knowledge and techniques have improved. Since I first applied these products the first time. Many years ago.
There is a lot to be said about, Branding and boutique waxes and so many time it clouds people vision, to the older waxes, like turtle wax, Simonize to name but a few.
For the money they cost why not take the plunge and see if it also suits you also. Most of us still have them lying around anyway. I might actually surprise you what can be achieved.
I remember not that long ago there was a posting, By a certain user that posted there car up, and the praises came flooding in. Like great finish, Beautiful looking car and so forth. Until he was asked on what product he used to get this finish, and way then slated. About is product choice as it did not fall into the brand ethics. This person Will know how he is. And for one I still stand by my comments. It was a fantastic finish and It also got me wondering about these older product.
So don't be brand blind and visit them yourself. You might also be surprised what can be achieved at half the cost.
Gordon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SRP seems the the most used "old school" product


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Again and again. Old school product seem to be over looked. Yes technology as moved on and a lot more product testing for modern day waxes and sealant. All I can see to people.
> Yes take advise and recommendation as you see fit. But its all down to the user and individual, if they want to take the plunge.
> I never right off product at the moment I am revisiting a lot of old products, as I have moved on personally and my knowledge and techniques have improved. Since I first applied these products the first time. Many years ago.
> There is a lot to be said about, Branding and boutique waxes and so many time it clouds people vision, to the older waxes, like turtle wax, Simonize to name but a few.
> ...


Well said! :thumb:

Too often I see brands being cast aside because their name doesn't fit... but you know what, I have that old Simoniz wax and it served time with me and proved itself to be half-way decent for durability which is ultimately what one wants a wax for... it added to the look pretty much what many other waxes did, perhaps a tiny little bit extra gloss. Wasn't as easy to use as say CG 50/50, but then certainly not hard to use either and results a lot more durable than a lot of boutique waxes I could point my finger at!

Perhaps its a case of the grass being greener, who knows... but I have put loads of waxes on cars, including my own in the past and one thing above all else stands true and that is that really, there is little difference between all of them in looks and durability certainly bears no corellation to cost...

My car is currently wearing ***** Royale - does it look any better than it did with Valentines Concours, and in turn any better than it did with Collinite 915, Dodo Juice Banana Armour...??? No! It looks superb wearing all of them...

For £6, that tin of Simoniz is simply amazing value for money for a pure wax which will protect a well prepared finish.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

One thing now with the Simoniz original Wax is you wont really find it around (at present) .
Why? because liquid waxes became the preferred way and you can see why, however the reason it has been discontinued is that the tins they came in have become unavailable, I suspect as hard waxes become the 'norm' again eg ( AG HD, Sonax ) I suspect we may see a return of the Simoniz hard wax (along with other names) , obviously re-branded and at a premium.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I remember all sorts of hard wax/paste products from back in the day. The Mazda photo looks great. I'm sure my uncle used to have this simonz tub back in the day.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ie stil]ive still got a tin of this wax, before i came here it was the LSP of choice. i spose i got caught up in all the new products and forgot about it, but i always found it lasted great! but it was an **** to get off, but i think that was down to me applying far too thickly.

i still use it on the bearing edges of my drums, creates a nice surface for the drum heads to sit on!  haha

According to speeding.co.uk Simoniz have discontinued making this, to hold on to your stock! it'll be a collectors item a few years down the line!!


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

still showing as available on Holts website.....also it comes in a liquid version.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Andy G said:


> still showing as available on Holts website.....also it comes in a liquid version.


The liquid version is not really the same ,as it has some 'shinying things' in it, saying that it is good stuff but wont be as durable, but possibly more glossy, I have not used the tinned stuff as I would really like to yet.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Talking of old school products, a while back I was doing a quick job on my dads daily driver, a 1.4tdci fiesta...gave it a wash with duragloss, dried, then dug out an old bottle of turtle wax original and applied that, it looked pretty good to be fair!


----------

